# Knee hurt when trying to butter?



## Minger (Jan 24, 2008)

Today, I tried buttering...and it was awsome because I thought my board was too stiff to really do any of that stuff. The thing is, as the day progressed and I would butter once in a while, my forward kneewould start to hurt as if it was being p]ulled on (well, technically it was...) I was wondering if any of you guys had any suggestions on this?

Oh yeah, and days where you just mess around doing stuff like buttering, switch and helicoptors are awsome, especially when there is a ridiculous amount of powder...for NY at least


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

i loveddd the powder we had this weekend.. i hope it keeps coming. lol


----------



## Minger (Jan 24, 2008)

Any ideas on the knee? Otherwise, it might give me an excuse to buy a softer board...=/


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

my hip pops on hard butters sometimes, but I can usually manipulate around it. what kind of board you ride. theres always an excuse to get a softer board, I love the play factor with soft boards!


----------



## Lift-ie-steeze (Feb 18, 2008)

How do you get to the point that your buttering? what I mean is do you just pull up with your front foot (assuming your buttering on your tail), or do you lean back hard and put all your weight on your back foot? If you're not leaning back a lot, that could have something to do with excess pressure on the knee. If you shift most of your weight onto your back foot and bend your back knee as far as you can, it should have the least pressure on your front knee. This is just from my experience. Also your set up could have something to do with it. The further apart your feet are set the more flex you'll get out of your board. Hope you get it figured out, flatland jibbin' is fun as hell


----------



## Minger (Jan 24, 2008)

All of my weight goes back on my back knee, and the back knee is bent quite a bit - it feels like I'm pushing about as much as when I do a toeside turn. Front leg stays straight, but after a while it just feels like its pulling around the kneecap area and hurts a little...

I have a Forum Directional board.

I mean, I want this to be my excuse to buy that Burton Love or the Lib DIY I've been eyeing, but at the same time, am tempted to wait one more year for Lib's basically all BTX line (figure that'd be interesting to play with).

Anyone know how flexible DIY's are?


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

I suffer hip flexor pain but no significant knee pain. How does it feel like pulling, in what direction? How stiff is your board?
This is right before I lost control and wiped out, but at this point I had been on the tail for about 3 full seconds. I can normally get it up this high for at least half a second. My knee doesn't hurt but my hip flexor is very problematic, and may be a symptom of the strain. I find I really have to pull hard on my front foot.









What board are you running? Mine's a Forum Recon 158 - slightly directional, fairly stiff in my opinion, but it's my first board.


----------



## Minger (Jan 24, 2008)

Its a Forum Directional (That is literally the model name) and its my first board as well - probably a few years old, but was brand new in the wrapping w hen I got it for 150.

It feels like its pulling down my leg towards the board.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm no doctor, but I've been told that most of the knee pain I've had throughout the years is due in part to a lack of muscle/tendon strength. Don't take it the wrong way - our knees were not really designed to do a tailpress on a snowboard, but it may be that if you strengthen your quadriceps and patella tendons then your knee will be much more stable and won't suffer from the amount of strain you are putting on it. Simple seated leg extensions with weight wraps on the ankles should do the trick. I'd avoid the machines since they force some weird angles and put undue stress on your knees.


----------



## Minger (Jan 24, 2008)

Hm, alrite.

Havn't really worked out in like 6+ months since track, so nows a good enough reason to start again.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

Exercise bike works really nice for this! I feel the strain too, but after biking for a couple weeks it's barely noticable


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

Anyone have tips on edge tuning to help? I catch a lot, otherwise I'm not too bad on butters


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2008)

Lol, once I did an awesome butter on a Burton Dominant, but i got a massive cramp in my front leg whilst doing it. I didn't stop cuz there were people watching. My best and most painful butter ever. LOL good time


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2008)

I used to have this problem when buttering because I have hurt my front knee a couple times. I found I was pulling up too hard with my front leg, and if it was straight it was fine but if it twisted even a little it would amplify the pain a lot. I have since learned to rely much more heavily on bending my back leg and getting my body wait out the back of the board and I don't have any more problems with my knee


----------

